# How much to charge when catering for 200 but only prepping food onsite



## sweetevents (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a dessert caterer but have been asked to cater a New Year's party for 200 people. The client is purchasing all the food with my recommendations and only wants me to set it up, serve it and replenish it as needed throughout the day and evening. Probably about 10hrs. He is only doing deli meats, cheeses, breads etc. I'll be putting the sandwiches together and putting the food on trays. I'll also be preparing the dessert ahead of time. I need help deciding how much to charge this person for the day or by the hour. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!
Stacey
Cahaba Confections


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Staffing prices vary around the country......

waitstaff-kitchen help, in the midwest would run approx $30-50 an hour, holiday would be double....

NOW, a caterer would make $15ish pp for 200 people +staffing to "make sandwiches".


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Keep in mind its New Years Eve. Normally staff gets paid double if you can find staff. Figure yourself double to. Has this client used you before? and will they use you after NYE. I would get at least !7- 20 pp  or it breaks to $340 t0 400.00 per hour.minimum and thats a good price. Remember TIME IS MONEY


----------



## bonvivantinc (Nov 5, 2010)

[No message]


----------

